# dowsing for water



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a real short video I made this afternoon on dowsing for water to maybe put down a well by hand, 15' or 20' deep (sandpoint).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akLGRh7Wly0]YouTube - dowsing.AVI[/ame]

I just met the older guy with the dowsing sticks today. He is 82 and the other guy that brought him over is 73, and I'm 68 and my wife is 67.

The older guy said when the sticks turn down theres a lot of pressure pulling them down.

My wife and I tried it and nothig happened, I guess just a few people are good at it or it works for them.

Rob


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Until our well repair guy showed me how he does it, I used to call PURE BS on dowsing for water. It is called "Water Witching" by the locals around my area. 

The way our well guy showed me was the take a coat hangar wire and bend about 10 inches long and bend them 90 degrees so one end is about 3 inches long, the length and measurements are not critical. Hold the bent coat hangar wires in each hand with the wires point in front of you but slightly turned in about waist high. Slowly walk along the ground and they will turn inward and point to one another when over the water and cross over backwards when passing the water. This worked for finding a water line we were looking for. 

When he first showed me this, I started laughing and called BS. I thought he was pulling my leg until he gave me the coat hangar wires and instructed me. When it worked and I repeated the results several times over a known location of the water line. I was shocked to say the least. I think it may have something to do with water lines and/water deposits/underground streams having an associated magnetic field or something such as that. I have never seen it work with a wood stick though.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess this guy never misses, I'll find out next friday if he's on the money.

Rob


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

My Grandpa made a lot of money over his lifetime dowsing. I have a neighbor who used to have people call him to find the best spot for irrigation wells. He showed me how to do it - it's amazing how it works and you'd be surprised at what you find.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I guess the real test of a good dowser would be to drill where they say to drill and where they say not to drill. That would prove weather it is witch craft, science, or luck.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

When we drilled a small well for our orchard. Our neighbor told us EXACTLYT where to put it. The drillers decided to move about 15 feet and stop 10 feet short of what he said. It was a "dry hole". We tried it again where he said, and the depth he said and hit water exactly where/when he said we would.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried to get water before, maybe 8 or 10 years ago. I now have two 18' to 20' lengths of new pipe and new drive couplings and points buried in the back yard.

I tried to pull the first one out and go to a different spot, and broke a pretty nice floor jack and almost hurt my buddy when the chain on the cherry picker let loose.

Years ago when I lived in Michigan thats all we had was a sand point for water, probably 20 to 22' down.

I had one go bad and pulled it.

So heres a little explanation on how it worked for me.

If its inside the house then you will have to take out the floor around it.

Go out and cut yourself or buy a cedar pole, they work pretty good, maybe 12' long.

Get about a 10' length of regular chain, and a cement block.

Stand the cement block up next to the pipe, or out away from the pipe maybe a foot, its trial and error here on how far from the pipe.

Lay the cedar pole on top of the cement block with maybe a foot and a half hanging out the other side of the cement block. 

Then put a few laps of chain around the pipe and around the cedar pole.

Three guys work good but you will need two, and be carefull.

One guy watches the chain and makes sure it gets a bite on the well pipe, while the other two guys get down near the end of the cedar pole.

Your cedar pole at this point will be laying sideways with the floor, and maybe up a foot or so higher then the cement block.

Then stand up on the pole while you hang onto the other guys shoulders, then you start jumping up and down on the cedar post, just go easy, it will seem like it won't move, but just keeping jumping up and down, in an up and down motion, then all of a sudden it will pop up about a foot, then its easy street getting the rest out.

Don't let loose of the other guys shoulders at any time your standing on the pole.

You will probably bend the first length of pipe, but the up and down motion on the end of the cedar pole will bring them out.

I had two railroad jacks chained to it and couldn't move it, then I talked to my Uncle and he knew how to use the cedar pole.

So to keep things cool here, I am not recommending anybody use my method, it is dangerous and you could get hurt. The chain could let loose, the cement block could break, or you could fall sideways off the pole, so I'm recommending you don't use this method.

Rob


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I've heard the forked stick called a "diving rod" around here. My late Dad had an "old-timer" neighbor use one in our pasture for a well. The man said 'there's water any where out there, but you'll never pump any....it's all quick-sand down there."
We tried anyway. 
We got the pipe down, started pumping water, and we ran out of gas. Came back the next morning, & the well had caved in, and nope, couldn't get any more water.

I've been shown the wire trick, too, and dang if it ain't good to find a water line, electric line, & the like!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I knew an old bird that used the coat hanger bit for locating gold on the American River. I though it was a bunch of crap too, but he was pulling about an ounce a day in that spot. The mind really is a powerful thing!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

The old guy that is going to help me put a sand point down didn't show because it rained, so maybe this week we'll go after it, I'll put something out on it when it happens.

You guys want more videos?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

rubadub said:


> You guys want more videos?


What kind of question is THAT? 

OF COURSE we want videos.....!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I got my 3 D glasses and the popcorn!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I've read somethings on diving and it seems to be more accurate than choosing an arbitrary place and just digging. If you have any more info or another video I would love to see it.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't heard from the ol guy yet today or this week, but I most certainly will video segments of interest when doing it.

Also some time this week, maybe today or tomorrow or sometime this week I'll get some of rototilling some garden space that has all ready been tilled and also some new ground that hasn't been tilled.

I have the time because I'm retired and I enjoy the video part, watching it after I do it, I know, you guys don't have to say anything, so thanks for the feedback guys.

Rob


----------



## NewGuy (May 10, 2010)

I new an old timer that swore by it. When I was young my father had him come out and dowse for us. I don't remember much I think I was maybe six, but what I do remember is it almost pulled him to the dirt.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

The old guy supposedly hasn't missed yet, so we'll find out. Probably this weekend, or by friday if it doesn't rain.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I sure would like to hear the results. Since seeing your video I have been reading some other things about it. It's interesting.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm loading the videos right now, I have 7 of them, from a half a minute to maybe 5 minutes.

Probably in a couple of hours or maybe 3 hours.

A couple of them on a compost pile and unloading it, showing what one year will yield in black dirt.

A couple on rototilling with my new tractor, I finally got to drive it today.

I tilled the two gardens today, and if it doesn't rain I will give them the second pass on tilling. 

I'll also video that and put it on.

Just a couple of things here while were waiting, I measured the two garden spots.

The one for the Mongs is 57' x 82' so thats 4,674 sq ft.

That should give them plent of garden area.

The one for me and the wife and son and grandsons is 30' x 55'. so thats 1,650 sq ft.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a couple other things I guess I could mention. When I was done tilling the two garden spots today you will see one pass, tomorrow (maybe rain) or in the next day or two I will till it the other direction.

I heard the tiller hit a couple of rocks today, but it has a breakaway on the driveshaft and it didn't let loose.

I looked at the hour meter and I believe it was about 9 tenths of an hour to do them.

I can't begin to tell you how nice this tractor drives, just effortless, and it never even grunts, it has a lot more power then what the tiller takes, with the four wheel drive it just goes.

It also has a differential lock button on the floor you can push down to lock the rear differential, we have never ever used it snow blowing or tilling today.

Heres the time on the videos.

7 minutes
2 1/2 minutes
1/2 minute
2 minutes
2 1/2 minutes
4 minutes
4 minutes.

Go get your popcorn and soda.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kevOdINptk]YouTube - gardenready1.AVI[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f7rlZ5cVR4]YouTube - gardenready2.AVI[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cNc-JUrWqg]YouTube - gardenready3.AVI[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i71gSv3n_dA]YouTube - gardenready4.AVI[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvpJDH7CkKk]YouTube - gardenready5.AVI[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx931p3Yjx4]YouTube - gardenready6.AVI[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr4SF8tEb4c]YouTube - gardenready7.AVI[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats it for now men, thanks for watching.

Rob


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Your welcome. I'm watching the weather to see if it might quit raining for an hour or so, then I'll go over the two garden spots again and get some more video, and maybe a close up or two of what the soil looks like where I tilled in the weeds and compost.

Last year the 20' x 80' spot I put in for the Mong Grammas was just part of my lawn, and I tilled the sod right in, and there garden turned out really nice.

I guess I could mention my son really liked driving that 111 around, it doesn't take much and you start liking the little buggers.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife and I did a 14 minute video today on tilling and found out you tube wouldn't take it because its over 10 minutes.

She tried to cut parts out buts its kind of blurry in spots, so shes trying to sort this out, anyway just thought I would mention it. We still have the full video thats clear.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Here you go men.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2FMybo1TbQ]YouTube - John Deere 1.wmv[/ame]

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

One more men.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNZuCi55DSY]YouTube - John Deere 2.wmv[/ame]

Rob

Oh, I put a real short one on in the crops and garden section about planting.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

This one also shows the well so.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA_LU3aqPsg]YouTube - plantinggarden.AVI[/ame]

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I put out a bunch of videos on different parts of this forum, just wanted to make sure people got to see them.

I'll try and get some of the Hmong women putting in there garden, maybe tomorrow but I'm not sure, I think they broadcast a lot of the seed.

I never really paid any attention to how they do it, but this year I'll try and get some video.

I know they don't have any weeds, maybe we can learn something.

Anyway it was a lot of time spent by my wife videoing and putting them on you tube so I could put them on this very nice forum we have here.

I really appreciate her helping me out on his, hope you guys enjoyed them.

Rob

p.s. Or are you guys all videoed up for a while.


----------



## stefonics (Jan 13, 2010)

I was once looking for a septic line and after digging holes in hard clay I decided to bend some coathangers and give 'witching' a whirl...WOW! I was amazed by how many pipes I can find underground.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

stefonics said:


> I was once looking for a septic line and after digging holes in hard clay I decided to bend some coathangers and give 'witching' a whirl...WOW! I was amazed by how many pipes I can find underground.


I hear yeah on that Stef, only a few people can make the dowsing rods work, it wouldn't work for me at all.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

rubadub said:


> I hear yeah on that Stef, only a few people can make the dowsing rods work, it wouldn't work for me at all.


I've never tried, but after seeing the videos, I might give it a whirl a little later today.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Dugout said:


> I've never tried, but after seeing the videos, I might give it a whirl a little later today.


Let us know how it works out.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I still don't have a decent well, we'll be going after it again tomorrow Friday.


----------



## JamesMore (Jun 6, 2009)

Watching and waiting good luck with the digging.

Question. What are you going to use the sand for that you poured out near the old compostheap ?


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I went down 17' or 18' feet, and I have enough water to run a stand up sprinkler very nicely, really tickled with it.

Not sure what I'll do with the sand, its silica sand from bead blasting.


----------



## JamesMore (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you video digging the well ?


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

No, we drilled it down ten feet, then drove it down with a hand held driver.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Man you guys are staying busy. Do you still have to drill another?


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

No the one well is taking care of the two gardens and my front lawn which isn't very big.

The two gardens are 70' x 82' and 30' x 55'. total 7,390 sq. ft.

It has been dry here for close to a week and I'm pretty sure I have watered 40 or 50 hours and its taking care of all of it, I'm really happy to have it.

Rob


----------

